# BOA System - How tight is too tight?



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

tighten them until they are comfortable?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

jmacphee9 said:


> tighten them until they are comfortable?


i was gonna post the same as this.... but then you could leave them undone and they would be comfortable. useless... but comfortable.

perhaps it would be more accurate to suggest, DON'T tighten them until they become UNcomfortable?

not trying to be a smart arse; just reiterating what you had correctly advised (i think)


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Be careful tightening them as the cable that cinches over the ankles tends to put a lot of pressure on the joint. I rode '08 Raiders last year and by day 2 on mountain, couldn't even walk in them anymore. You did mention your ankle had felt pressure points in the other boots. This year I went to Burton Rulers with dual zone quick lacing and am much happier.

If you go with Boa system and have any pressure point issues in your feet at all, maybe spend a few more dollars for the dual zone BOA.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Tighten as far as you want.

Heel lift would be either you're not pulling the liner lace tight enough, or you have insanely narrow heels/ankles (both would cause the J-bars in the liner to not be secure enough).


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

BOA focus (dual zone) is the cat's meow for sure.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

i also have the 09 raiders. i like mine really tight, i tighten them pretty much as tight as they can go until they will barely turn anymore, and tighten them more throughout the day when i feel them loosening. i dont have any heel lift at all, they just hurt my lower shin right when i put them on for like 15 minutes and thats it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I had heel lifts put in my 32's because they werent comfortable. The second time i put them on they felt normal. It didnt affect my riding.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Picked up my first pair of Boa boots this year. Went with the DC Status dual-boa. How far to go with the tightening is something I've been struggling with all season. I still don't have an answer for myself yet.


----------

